# جميع / كُلّ / عامّة



## Ibn Nacer

Hello,

جميع Vs كُلّ Vs عامّة

Is there a difference between these three words please?

Thank you.

 وقد يكون التوكيد بإحدى الكلمات السبع التالية، وهي: [العين،  والنفس، وجميع، وعامّة، وكُلّ، وكِلا، وكِلتا] ويسمّونه: [*التوكيد المعنويّ*].  ودونك الأمثلة: [جاء  الضيفُ عينُه، والزائرةُ نفسُها،  والجيرانُ جميعُهم، ونظرنا إلى الطلاّبِ  عامّتِهم، ثم كرَّمْنا الناجحِين كلَّهم،  وصفّقنا للمتقدِّمَيْن كليهما،  والمتقدِّمَتَيْن كلتيهما].ا ​Source : http://www.reefnet.gov.sy/education/kafaf/Bohoth/Tawkid.htm


----------



## Hemza

I don't think there is a difference between "كُلّ" and "جميع" they're both used in the same context, to say "tout/totalité, etc", but for "عامّة", it means "en général".


----------



## إسكندراني

جميع often means 'the vast majority' not 'all/every'.


----------



## Hemza

I think that for "majority", it's "al aghlabyia", not "al jami3". I can be wrong, but I always thought "jami3" was used also to speak about everyone?


----------



## إسكندراني

In general usage I notice people use جميع in a way which would be absurd if it really meant the same thing as كل. For example politicians might say الجميع يعلم but not الكل يعلم. Maybe it is me looking to far into it but I have definitely noticed this subtlety in use - whether it is 'correct' is another matter.


----------



## Hemza

"Jami3" is used like a name, but "kull" is more like an adjective, right? Sorry, I use French to make those assertations, so I can be wrong. For example:

"kull al 7ayawanat"
"jami3 al 7ayawanat"

It has the same meaning, right? That's why I thought it was used with the same meaning.


----------



## إسكندراني

Arabic has no adjectives, so in that sense the question has no meaning!
To clarify, if all but one of the animals are happy, I have noticed that Arabs say جميع الحيوانات مرتاحة


----------



## rayloom

إسكندراني said:


> Arabic has no adjectives, so in that sense the question has no meaning!
> To clarify, if all but one of the animals are happy, I have noticed that Arabs say جميع الحيوانات مرتاحة



Arabic has adjectives and Arab grammarians distinguished between nouns and adjectives صفات.
If you're referring to word types (substantive or nominal, verb, particle), then adjectives are classed under the substantives أسماء, as in:
http://habahana1.blogspot.fr/2009/09/blog-post_27.html


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Concretely, do you see a difference between the following three sentences?


قرأت الكتابَ كلَّهُ
قرأت الكتابَ جميعَهُ
قرأت الكتابَ عامّتَهُ

And do you see a difference between the following three sentences  (with a plural noun) ?

قرأت الكتبَ كلَّهُ
قرأت الكتبَ جميعَهُ
قرأت الكتبَ عامّتَهُ

Merci.


----------



## Hemza

As far I know, and based on how we use it in my dialect, "عامّة" is used at the beginning of the sentence. I can be wrong, because that's how I use it and I don't know if it's different in MSA.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

It seems that this word can be used as a *توكيد معنويّ* and in this case it is placed after the *المؤكَّد* :

 التوكيد: تكرير اللفظ لتثبيته في النفس، اسماً كان أو فعلاً أو حرفاً أو ضميراً. ويتبع في إعرابه إعرابَ المؤكَّد قبله،ا 
...
وقد يكون التوكيد بإحدى الكلمات السبع التالية، وهي: [العين، والنفس، وجميع، وعامّة، وكُلّ، وكِلا، وكِلتا] ويسمّونه : [التوكيد المعنويّ]. ودونك الأمثلة: [جاء الضيفُ عينُه، والزائرةُ نفسُها، والجيرانُ جميعُهم، ونظرنا إلى الطلاّبِ عامّتِهم، ثم كرَّمْنا الناجحِين كلَّهم، وصفّقنا للمتقدِّمَيْن كليهما، والمتقدِّمَتَيْن كلتيهما].ا
​Source : http://www.reefnet.gov.sy/education/kafaf/Bohoth/Tawkid.htm


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

the main difference between *كل* and *جميع* is that *كل *can be used before *indefinite singular
كل نجم مضيء* while *جميع* can't be used here


----------



## إسكندراني

rayloom said:


> Arabic has adjectives and Arab grammarians distinguished between nouns and adjectives صفات.


In English, adjectives are not considered nouns. As such, it is confusing to call a صفة an adjective since all صفات are also nouns.


----------



## WannaBFluent

I think جميع is, in general, used to mean a *quantitative totality* (as a sum to the addition of several units).
Rarely, when جميع is followed by a singular noun, it means a *qualitative totality *(I know all about you _i.e. my knowledge of you is qualitative_).

However, كلّ followed by a singular definite noun still means *quantitative totality* (I know all about you _i.e. I know everything about you_).

_I'm not sure about what I'm saying, it's just what I feel, I'm not native, nor good at understanding the Arabic language._


----------



## Mahaodeh

As a native speaker, this is how I feel it is:

عامّة can mean 'all' in some contexts, but the exact meaning is not 'all' as in 'every single member of the group', rather, it means 'generally' or 'in general' as opposed to 'a selected few' (خاصّة). The phrase عامّة الناس as an example, means 'the general public' or 'the commoners' or 'lay-people' or 'most people' depending on context. 

كلّ means every single member of the group mentioned regardless of any difference between the members and regardless of when or where. When I say: رأيتُ كلّ الطلاب it means that I saw every single student but not necessarily at the same time or in the same place.

جميع means every single member of the group that were together at the time - either at the same time or in place and probably both. When I say: رأيتُ جميع الطلاب I saw them as a group together. The word جميع implies that they are gathered and not separate whereas كلّ gives no such implication. 

There is another word: كافّة; my initial feeling was that it means the same as كلّ, but when I think about it, there is a difference: it ALWAYS follows the noun الطلاب كافة and not كافة الطلاب.

كلّ is also different in two other ways: first, it can come with an indefinite singular, whereas the others require a definite plural - the meaning is also different كل الطلاب means all students whereas كلّ طالب all and any student. Second, it can mean 'whole' as in 'the sum of all parts' whereas the others do not. You can say: كلّ البيت but can not say البيت كافّة or جميع البيت. Of course, you can say عامّة البيت but this does not mean 'all' or 'whole', it means 'in general' or 'generally'.


----------



## WannaBFluent

Mahaodeh said:


> كلّ means every single member of the group mentioned regardless of any difference between the members and regardless of when or where. When I say: رأيتُ كلّ الطلاب it means that I saw every single student but not necessarily at the same time or in the same place.
> 
> جميع means every single member of the group that were together at the time - either at the same time or in place and probably both. When I say: رأيتُ جميع الطلاب I saw them as a group together. The word جميع implies that they are gathered and not separate whereas كلّ gives no such implication.


That’s a pretty interesting analysis


----------



## Mahaodeh

Well, it may not be how other natives understand it. For me I tend to include the meaning of the root automatically, since the root جمع means 'to gather', then I understand جميع as 'all together' rather than just 'all'.


----------

